# RFI - How 2 add sink in basement



## try2diy (Nov 28, 2016)

I want to put a utility sink in my basement. The only drain pipe is as in the attached photo.

Can anyone point me to how they would add a drain up into that pipe?

ie by adding pipe at end via cap, or cutting into 3" pipe that goes to left, or ?


... presuming I will have a sink with a flow-up pump and one-way valve etc.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2016)

You will looking at something like this photo, notice the vents.
Frodo should be along to answer questions.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 28, 2016)

You could install a pump for a sink instead the whole sump pictured above. You would tie into the horizontal copper line, not the clean out. The clean out needs to stay a clean out.


----------



## try2diy (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you both for the reply. If I understand correctly, I would cut the horizontal pipe to the left of the 'T' that the clean out port is on. 

Q1: Is there any videos that demonstrate this, that you are aware of?  

Q2: not sure how to run a vent pipe, or if it is necessary[?]


----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK8wLbs9bSE[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW-_WA1Psi8[/ame]


----------



## frodo (Nov 28, 2016)

..................


----------



## try2diy (Nov 29, 2016)

Frodo, thanks for the reply.

Any reason why you suggest the lower cleanout vs the upper one?


----------

